# Not trying to be negative-need a job but don't qualify



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I now have my license and I am in desperate need of a job.
I have been hunting around and found quite a few that I would like to take...however I don't qualify.

There are 2 dairy farm jobs and one all livestock/horse farm job that I would like.
Then there are some landscaping jobs starting in the spring.

There is also a job at a shipping/assembly plant nearby that I did apply for. It is 53 hrs a week and it may require some physical labor with good pay.

Then there are job I wouldn't really care for...such as a job at friendlies or McDondalds and other places that pay $7.25-$8 an hr with a 30-45 min drive.

I am just not sure what to do... I NEED a job but I even think a restaurant job might be too much.

My knees are really bad and today I am barely walking.
I am paying my younger brother to do my spring cleaning because I just tore the tendons AGAIN and it is really sore.
I can't afford to stay without a job and can't afford college at the moment.

Almost every job I would get either requires many hrs on my feet or frequent bending or lifting.

I might have to just see how mind over pain works and get the job I want.

Sorry to vent, but I feel worthless right now.
Not sure what I should do for a job.
Logic says I should wait until my knees are having some better days but that won't work out either.
I have too much I need to pay for and need to be making some money.

This kinda gets me down at times- I feel like a cripple. :sigh:


----------



## Bartree (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Not trying to be negative-but I am not sure where to go.*

I would look for a job as a security guard, preferably at night someplace. Most of the time in only requires a few light foot patrols around an area and no heavy lifting. It will also allow you time to study and do other things while you are working.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am sorry about your knees.  That would really get me down too. I am praying that you can find just the right job - and that your knees get better!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying... it all turns out well and you get a good job...I am sorry about your knee's... no fun at all..... never feel worthless.. cause you are not... :hug: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What about being your own boss. Maybe you could build goat stanchions...rabbit cages...things like that. :shrug: Would there be a market for something like that around you? If you did something like that you wouldn't have to work your knees to hard.

I will be praying. And keep your chin up...i'm sure that perfect job will come in time. :hug:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

A night guard sounds like a good idea, my mom is a day guard. You have to go into training and I know that if its just a little guard house there may be a lot of standing while you are training unless the guard house is big enough for more than one person. I also like the idea of being your own boss!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the encouragement and prayers, it means a lot to me.

I also like the thought of a being a security guard. I took some time to look into it and it looks like something that wouldn't be too hard to get into. I will consider that. I would like a night job but I don't think it could be a 12 hr shift because of milkings, maybe if it were 8 hr or 10.

I like the "be your own boss" idea...however I would be competing with my younger brother, ,lol.
I could makes stands but he makes rabbits nesting boxes and cages...stuff like that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks for all the encouragement and prayers, it means a lot to me.


 :hug: :grouphug: You bet... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a thought... You could look for a receptionist type job.. like an office or hair salon?.. or filing for an office?(that's what my daughter is doing) It's really hard to get that first job under your belt, so that you get some experience. Good luck! I'll pray too. 
Avon Lady?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sorry Jesse  I know it's gotta be tough. I'd definitely try to find something that won't stress you out. Health first 
Have you tried a temp service? Do you have one in the area? They may be able to help you find something you can do that won't be too stressful on your knees. 
Sure, temp jobs may not be forever, but beats not having a job, and who knows they might have something worth getting into and trying to get a fulltime position.
I've worked at factory before through a temp service, wasn't hard work at all, but I was on my feet all night <could have sat on a stool if I needed too>. We had the 'pancake' line where we stacked mini pancakes sunny side up in stacks of 4 so they could be packaged. At the end of the shift we got to take home some. Then other nights I worked on the cracker line, got lots of pepperidge farm crackers for free at the end of my shift on those nights too. Plus I was making $11 an hour, and all I did on cracker line was make sure the crakcers went through the machine straight if not I had to straighten them up. 
When I was applying for jobs at the time I would never have thought to go to that factory, and it was just down from where I lived.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I was going to say be your own boss and make stuff lol. Thats what Im having to do, I make hair bows. But any how...... I dont know about where you live, but do you have a frito lays any where around you??? It is actually a really good place to work. You deliver chips, which isnt that heavy, and pays good, my sister works there and mostly goes off sales and makes around $60K a year, and the best part is you can basically make your own hours. She gets there at 4 in the morning packs all her stuff in the truck and is home by 1. Some times they just need someone to cover just a few stores a day and make you use your own car, so you not having that much driving time wouldnt matter. 
If not, mickey D's, isnt that bad. I worked there in high school and you get a 25cent raise every 6 months.


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

Good luck with the job. I have been looking and applying for over 2 years. I am overqualified! Stupidest thing I ever heard!


----------

